# Inspection II, good service experience and a cool loaner



## gek330i (Dec 27, 2001)

Well, I just got back from picking my car up after having Inspection II and a few other things done to my 2001 330i.

This is basically a follow up to a thread I started a few months back asking if Inspection II was too expensive at dealers for what they actually did to the car: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36082&highlight=inspection+ii

I live in Philadelphia and called/went to 3 different dealers asking about the cost of an Inspection I on a 2001 330i that is out of warranty. After I asked that, I then asked about the cost of an Inspection II. I was amazed to see that the price difference was as much as $300 between the two. If you look the checklists for Inspection I and II on an E46 you will see that the only difference is the intake air cleaner element. If you want to do Coolant Flush or Brake Fluid flush, which is recommended every 4 years and 2 years respectively, you'll have to pay extra.

After talking to some service advisors in the area that looked too "clean" and "neat", I felt that I didn't want to use the dealers if possible. Mostly because I want to be able to see what is being done to my car, talk to the mechanic that is going to/has worked on my car for more than just a couple of seconds. Basically, I need to trust who will work on my car and will take care of it as I would do. I also didn't want to feel like I was being ripped off and not getting my money's worth.

Searching here and at the 'Fly I found references to a couple of local shops that work mostly on bimmers. I visited 3 of them and the last one I talked to was Mike Yaskin at Bavarian Specialties in King of Prussia.

Mike and Pete (and I forget the other person's name) were straight forward, easy to talk to and very informative. I was even able to get to under my car and while it was being worked on. Since it was going to be an all day thing, Mike was cool enough to give me this car as a loaner (try to find that at a dealer!):


















That is a 1985 grey-market M 6er. How cool is that? Still has all the dash lights, indicators and switches in German. Only the speedo reads in MPH.

I just returned now from picking my car up. I had them do Inspection II with coolant and brake fluid flush, spark plugs, fuel filter, front control arm bushings, belts, oil change, intake air cleaner, microfilter, diff oil and PA state inspection since it was due.
I don't know if it is psychological, but the car purrs like a kitten now, (not that it purred much different before) and I am a happy customer now. Goodbye dealers (for the most part :eeps: )

Here's my car now  (no Zaino, not washed in over 2 weeks, never garaged!  ) and yes, I know the wheels are filfthy... get over it, that's what happens when you drive









PS: If you have a garage where you can lift up the car, are used to working on your car a bit and have a manual like the Bentley, you can do all of this stuff yourself. It may take you all day or several days doing each item at a time. If not, find an independent mechanic you trust and feel comfortable with.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Cool, Kaz will love it 

PS: Yes, the car is dirty, but you should see mine now :eeps:


----------



## AndDown (Jun 17, 2003)

Just wondering...what did the whole service run you?


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Wow what a cool loaner (I love the old 6ers!) 

When I had to leave my car the other day at the dealer, I got a Ford Taurus loaner


----------



## gek330i (Dec 27, 2001)

AndDown said:


> Just wondering...what did the whole service run you?


Well, since I talked to him and decided to do all this stuff in one go, I got a deal from him. Let's just say I saved a "couple hundred" bucks compared to the $tealer.

By the way, the garage is a nice clean professional shop, not a backwoods junkyard.
Here's a partial pic I took:


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

hey gek,

I know Mike pretty well. He changed my bushings last fall. 

He's a great guy, and offered me that car also. I stuck around to watch him do the work instead.

Where in Philly? Send me a PM and we can shoot the breeze.

Mike has my business for life!!

Search under "Bavarian Specialties" for a post from me a while ago.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Sounds like a great place. I'm trying to find a similar place in the New York area. Little Garage is 1 candidate...

That's definitley the coolest loaner car i've ever seen.


----------



## rich30769 (Apr 2, 2006)

Robg,
I live on SI, but I work in Manhattan. Where is Little Garage. I just had my oil level sensor replaced on Staten Island, parts , labor and tow cost me $540. A couple people said that I got a great price for this.. It's always nice to have alternatives though..

Richie


----------



## govtec (Jul 20, 2005)

gek and choudry, mines sharing the location of where u had ur car worked on? i plan on taking it there for inspections in the fall. thanks


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

rich30769 said:


> Robg,
> I live on SI, but I work in Manhattan. Where is Little Garage. I just had my oil level sensor replaced on Staten Island, parts , labor and tow cost me $540. A couple people said that I got a great price for this.. It's always nice to have alternatives though..
> 
> Richie


Its in Queens
http://www.littlegarage.com/

I haven't tried them yet-- but I've heard mixed things-- some pepple love them, some say they overcharge or don't do work they say they will.


----------



## rich30769 (Apr 2, 2006)

I know that there's a shop on W24th st and 10th Ave that seems to service alot of Mercedes, I'm trying to remember if I've seen any BMW's over there. One day this week I'll drive by to see. I'll let you know what I find out.

Richie


----------



## rich30769 (Apr 2, 2006)

The indy shop that I was talking about moved 10 months ago to a new location. They're now located at 266 West St. , in NYC. They're right before Canal St. and the Holland Tunnel on the Westside Hwy. They service Bimmers and Mercedes. I'm going to have them change my tranny fluid tomorrow. I let you know my experience.

Richie


----------



## rich30769 (Apr 2, 2006)

Alittle late responding but, $250. for new filter and fluid change. Dropped car off at 8am, went to work, on break picked car up @1230 noon no problems. 

Richie


----------



## mawana (Nov 15, 2006)

is there an indy in Scranton - PA, East Straudsburg or Allentown, PA that anyone knows of? All i can see here are stealers only. If anyone has info, please post.


----------

